# Cute pigeon in CA needs a home or buddy



## abbybr (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi there, 
I am new here. I recognize some of the members from starlingtalk though. I am a volunteer for a rehabilitation group in Northern Ca. On Friday I was brought this super cute young pigeon. 

















I’m not sure exactly what to do as I don’t have another to raise him with and I can’t keep him myself. I successfully raised and released two pigeons last year into an existing flock near my husband’s _*previous*_ employer. (He saw them almost daily - They were easy to recognize as they were very dark in color, different from the rest of the flock.) But, back to this little guy – not only do I not have a friend to raise him with I also no longer have a good release site. Releasing him at my house is not an option as the pigeon I released at my house several years ago lives in our garage. Not a popular arrangement for the hubby. He would probably divorce me if I let another pigeon live in his garage. LOL 

There is a rehab center in Sacramento that takes non native wildlife, called Wild Care Association. Anyone heard of them? I’m thinking of calling them later in the week to see if they could take him and raise him with a buddy. If so I’ll make the trip to Sac this weekend.

If anyone has any ideas or suggestions I need all the help I can get !


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this baby.

It is a real cutie. Hopefully someone here will see this and be able to take the youngster.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

WildCare in San Rafael will take in non natives as well (but don't bring them broken winged birds!). But, the only WildCare I've heard of is there, not in Sac!

Link to Wildcare.
http://form2.relevanttools.com/eis-...http://www.wildcaremarin.org/pages/index.html

Here's a list of wildlife rehabbers in California, I didn't see a WildCare in Sacramento.
http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactA.htm#ca

Allways check that they will raise pigeons before you drop the baby off !


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Abbybr,

The Sacto center has a very fine reputation .. The complete name is Wildlife Care Association Inc. 916-965-9453. 

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

JGregg said:


> Here's a list of wildlife rehabbers in California, I didn't see a WildCare in Sacramento.
> http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactA.htm#ca


Hi JGregg,

I looked at the list, check it again, it is there.


----------



## abbybr (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the replies! I am getting pretty attached to the baby - wish I could keep him. But my plans are to keep him for this week and then give Wildlife care a call...see what they say and possibly take him there this weekend.

Hi Terry, it's Lisa (apollosmom). Should have signed my name on my post !


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Lisa! Hope it works out with the wildlife center. If not, you might want to check with the Mickaboo Cockatiel Rescue folks and see if there is another bird train coming down south.

Terry


----------



## abbybr (Jul 9, 2006)

Mickaboo Rescue never did get back to me but I've talked to the Wildlife Center and they have two baby pigeons that they can put this guy with. I am going to take him there on Sunday.  But not before I try to talk Matt into building a pigeon loft. Afterall, he does want my other pigeon, Ms. Pidge out of the garage doesn't he ? I don't imagine I will be successful in convincing him but it's worth a try. I have really gotten attached.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Lisa,

I hope it all works out well for you and the bird. It would be great to have your own loft/aviary, but I know how recalcitrant our guys can be about such things. Please let us know how it all works out.

Terry


----------



## abbybr (Jul 9, 2006)

I took this little guy to Wildcare Association in Sac. yesterday. I was feeling really upset, even sick to my stomach when we arrived, but once I went into the facility and talked with one of the volunteers there I felt really good about my decision. The facility is very nice and very clean. He said that once eating on his own, he would be given to a volunteer who has other pigeons his age and placed in an aviary to be conditioned for release. I asked that if for any reason he was not releasable if they would call me so I could come pick him up. He said that, yes, they could do that but they have lots of people on their list to take non - releasable non native birds and give them good homes. He said he would never be euthanized. He was really happy with his condition. I feel sad that I couldn't keep him but I do feel confident that Wildcare Assoc. will take the very best care of him.

Thanks for all your help. Once baby bird season is over I'm sure I'll be back to post more about my pet pigeon Miss Pidge.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Lisa,

I'm glad it all worked out well in the end. Sounds like the little pijjie will get wonderful care.

Terry


----------

